# Best Electric Guitar Vst for 100 dollar or lower?



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 16, 2018)

Any tips for that price range?

This is the kind of music I would write with it, btw:



Thanks!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 16, 2018)

Squier Deluxe Stratocaster, about $300 new.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 16, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Squier Deluxe Stratocaster, about $300 new.
> 
> ps use the Geartalk sub forum next time please.


Ahh... but I'm talking about samples.  That's why I put it in sample talk.
Changed the title so there isn't more confusion.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes, I know 
Learn your gtr chords & scales and have another valuable tool in life




DarkestShadow said:


> Ahh... but I'm talking about samples.  That's why I put it in sample talk.
> Changed the title so there isn't more confusion.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 16, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Yes, I know
> Learn your gtr chords & scales and have another valuable tool in life


Meh, too lazy.  Rather go for a vst at this point.


----------



## thov72 (Feb 16, 2018)

http://www.replikasound.co.uk/rsgl02_electric_gtr.html
can maybe do the job.


----------



## gamma-ut (Feb 16, 2018)

In terms of the core guitar sound, you may well already have something usable in a regular sample library - the first example has a ton of chorus and delay on it. It's surprising how good basic samples sound once run through guitar-style FX, amp and cab. The problem is with the playing style.

If you have a grasp of how chords and scales work on a fretboard you can do a reasonable job of simulation with the straightforward melody and chords, and even the bends with the pitch wheel. But you quickly get to the point that it's actually easier to do with a real guitar and amp simulator – and learning the fretboard means you have a better chance of not playing things that sound like a keyboard instrument. There a songwriting idioms that come from noodling on a guitar that simply don't come naturally on a keyboard. So, you wind up learning the guitar anyway.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 16, 2018)

gamma-ut said:


> In terms of the core guitar sound, you may well already have something usable in a regular sample library - the first example has a ton of chorus and delay on it. It's surprising how good basic samples sound once run through guitar-style FX, amp and cab. The problem is with the playing style.
> 
> If you have a grasp of how chords and scales work on a fretboard you can do a reasonable job of simulation with the straightforward melody and chords, and even the bends with the pitch wheel. But you quickly get to the point that it's actually easier to do with a real guitar and amp simulator – and learning the fretboard means you have a better chance of not playing things that sound like a keyboard instrument. There a songwriting idioms that come from noodling on a guitar that simply don't come naturally on a keyboard. So, you wind up learning the guitar anyway.


I mean, I sure am interested in learning some more instruments at some point. I get most of my ideas from just playing and hitting a few nice notes in a row by accident and the going from there. Thus I think I would get even more and different ideas when playing instruments other than the keyboard.
I still want my cool sample gtr at the moment. 
I think I found a nice one here - only 59$. http://indiginus.com/renegade.html


----------



## thov72 (Feb 16, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> I mean, I sure am interested in learning some more instruments at some point. I get most of my ideas from just playing and hitting a few nice notes in a row by accident and the going from there. Thus I think I would get even more and different ideas when playing instruments other than the keyboard.
> I still want my cool sample gtr at the moment.
> I think I found a nice one here - only 59$


yeah, that´s a good one, too  . Been thinking about getting that one. But I hope for another 60% off at OTS this summer.....
I don´t get it when people ask about a vst and get answers like "learn the instrument".
I don´t play the keyboard but people don´t tell me to learn how to play the piano when I ask for a piano vst.


----------



## gamma-ut (Feb 16, 2018)

thov72 said:


> I don´t get it when people ask about a vst and get answers like "learn the instrument".



I based my answer on the first example the OP posted. Although that might be doable using a plugin rather than a guitar, you'd have to think like a guitarist to get a lot of the licks and flourishes in order to do a similar thing and have it sound like a guitar playing. And it would be way easier on a guitar (short of using a phrase library).

The second one would probably be realisable using something like Shreddage. But there's no single plugin that's going to do both effectively unless you've got a good grasp of idiomatic guitar playing. The irony is, is you have the idiom down, a stock sample library will go a long way. The dedicated plugins do very well on arpeggios and strums – but the first example strays a long way from what they do.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Feb 16, 2018)

About Indignus (not only Renegade, but that is REALLY great if you are getting crazy with keyswitches and want something that does it "on its own"): I was getting  in all this ongoing black friday-winter-christmas-winter-new year-winter....sale when I just listened to Renegade (dobro kind) and just bought while it was NOT on any sale cause it was just a sound I was missing and build in a way I could use it....They just make great, useable stuff


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 16, 2018)

gamma-ut said:


> I based my answer on the first example the OP posted. Although that might be doable using a plugin rather than a guitar, you'd have to think like a guitarist to get a lot of the licks and flourishes in order to do a similar thing and have it sound like a guitar playing. And it would be way easier on a guitar (short of using a phrase library).
> 
> The second one would probably be realisable using something like Shreddage. But there's no single plugin that's going to do both effectively unless you've got a good grasp of idiomatic guitar playing. The irony is, is you have the idiom down, a stock sample library will go a long way. The dedicated plugins do very well on arpeggios and strums – but the first example strays a long way from what they do.


Totally get it. We are still a log way away from genuine realism (if you have an ear for details) in samples.
It was more of a rough guide of what I'm looking for. so people know that I don't want to write country music or funky ska music.


----------



## gamma-ut (Feb 16, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> ...so people know that I don't want to write country music or funky ska music.



Ironically, those are the kind of genres where the heavily scripted libraries do their magic.

For that lyrical, 80s-lead Edge/Guthrie type stuff, you might be surprised what you can get out of rompler-class samples fed into something like Amplitube or Guitar Rig. The core clean-electric samples will sound weedy as anything but fed through a set of pedals and an amp sounds stand a chance of passing as a guitar, particularly with a healthy slice of skream distortion, with the right spread of notes. Map mod wheel or foot pedal to decay for simulating palm mutes, never pitchbend down (or have it so it's +2 up, -12 down) and you've got something that will do in a lot of cases except for a really clean sound.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 16, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Squier Deluxe Stratocaster, about $300 new.



Ah but a basic Squier can be had for around $100.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 16, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Meh, too lazy.  Rather go for a vst at this point.



Also takes a lot of work and I haven't found a plugin that has a preset called "Remove all of the suck from this sound".


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 16, 2018)

thov72 said:


> yeah, that´s a good one, too  . Been thinking about getting that one. But I hope for another 60% off at OTS this summer.....
> *I don´t get it when people ask about a vst and get answers like "learn the instrument".*
> I don´t play the keyboard but people don´t tell me to learn how to play the piano when I ask for a piano vst.



That's so a guitar doesn't sound like a keyboard.


----------



## tiago (Feb 16, 2018)

Spitfire's Peel Guitar can get fairly close to the sound you're looking for and it is almost free.
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/peel-guitar/


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 16, 2018)

tiago said:


> Spitfire's Peel Guitar can get fairly close to the sound you're looking for and it is almost free.
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/peel-guitar/


True - sounds cool! Especially if you use it in octaves, pan it and so on... Already got it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 17, 2018)

I have to give a thumbs up for Shreddage. There's very little it can't do.

And no, I don't understand why someone would say "just learn to play the guitar". We're in a sampling forum! And the idea that the suggestion is made so that the result doesn't sound like a keyboard doesn't hold up either since you could say that about any non keyboard instrument. I don't see a lot of "just learn it" comments when someone asks for an oboe library.


----------



## stixman (Feb 17, 2018)

I picked up a squire clone by encore with stand and bag in a carboot sale for princely sum of £25 added MidiGuitar 2 which works great!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 17, 2018)

stixman said:


> I picked up a squire clone by encore with stand and bag in a carboot sale for princely sum of £25 added MidiGuitar 2 which works great!


Is that a vst? Can't find anything...


----------



## Jeast (Feb 17, 2018)

Ample sound guitars are pretty good and within your price range.


----------



## stixman (Feb 17, 2018)

https://www.jamorigin.com/


DarkestShadow said:


> Is that a vst? Can't find anything...


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 17, 2018)

stixman said:


> https://www.jamorigin.com/


Nah, I was looking for sample libraries.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 17, 2018)

VST's don't get you girls 



Casiquire said:


> I have to give a thumbs up for Shreddage. There's very little it can't do.
> 
> And no, I don't understand why someone would say "just learn to play the guitar". We're in a sampling forum! And the idea that the suggestion is made so that the result doesn't sound like a keyboard doesn't hold up either since you could say that about any non keyboard instrument. I don't see a lot of "just learn it" comments when someone asks for an oboe library.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 17, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> I have to give a thumbs up for Shreddage. There's very little it can't do.
> 
> And no, I don't understand why someone would say "just learn to play the guitar". We're in a sampling forum! And the idea that the suggestion is made so that the result doesn't sound like a keyboard doesn't hold up either since you could say that about any non keyboard instrument. I don't see a lot of "just learn it" comments when someone asks for an oboe library.



Still waiting for that response when someone asks for a solo violin library, "just learn to play the violin". If one needs guitars chords learning to play is possible and with today's editing features you can make anything sound better than you played it.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 17, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> VST's don't get you girls



In some cases they will get you divorced.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 17, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> VST's don't get you girls


How about guys?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 17, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> In some cases they will get you divorced.


Good that I never plan to marry. Vst's for the win! :D :D


----------



## angeruroth (Feb 17, 2018)

KMG7 is really good, and it's free, but it's for full Kontakt, so...


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 17, 2018)

of course  Not that there is anything wrong with that (old Seinfeld line).



DarkestShadow said:


> How about guys?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 18, 2018)

I still find it shocking how well some instruments can be sampled and "virtualized". But for some reason, guitar just isn't one of them.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Feb 18, 2018)

Based on my OTS Evolution Hollow-body Blues, I'd have to differ with you on that.


----------



## kimarnesen (Feb 18, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I still find it shocking how well some instruments can be sampled and "virtualized". But for some reason, guitar just isn't one of them.



Compare a sampled instrument to a real one and none of them is close


----------



## AllanH (Feb 18, 2018)

Here's one I like: http://www.pettinhouse.com/


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 19, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> Compare a sampled instrument to a real one and none of them is close



Sure, but there's kind of levels to this stuff. Obviously, you can get away with a lot of percussive stuff quite well. And some of this ensemble orchestra stuff is pretty damn incredible, considering it's just samples. Even some brass and woodwind solo instruments. It can fool you for a moment. But a sampled guitar just fails _immediately_.


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 19, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Sure, but there's kind of levels to this stuff. Obviously, you can get away with a lot of percussive stuff quite well. And some of this ensemble orchestra stuff is pretty damn incredible, considering it's just samples. Even some brass and woodwind solo instruments. It can fool you for a moment. But a sampled guitar just fails _immediately_.



Only if you have a particular level of familiarity with the guitar. I'm sure some would say the same about a viola or a saxophone.


----------



## vms (Feb 19, 2018)

As a semi-pro guitarist, I have to say Prominy V Metal & Hummingbird are the best guitar libraries, sound very convincing, but they are pretty expensive though, far above $100...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 19, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> Only if you have a particular level of familiarity with the guitar. I'm sure some would say the same about a viola or a saxophone.



Yeah, probably. I was originally musically socialized on guitars and that might be why the fakeness immediately strikes me.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Feb 19, 2018)

Back on topic for a minute:
I don't have Indiginus Renegade, but I do have several other Indiginus libraries and have to say they are incredible value for money - they are worth so much more than their price point, and I think most other developers wouldn't offer similar quality at their prices even during a Black Friday sale.

And regarding that other topic... sample libraries are toys. If you're serious you should learn to play guitar, drums, violin, cello, harp, bassoon, mandolin, banjo, accordion, pipe organ, synthesiser, oud, djembe and shakuhachi. You should also own your own Steinway D, Stradivarius violin, Neumann microphones, SSL mixing desk, and recording studio decked out wall to wall in Brazilian Rosewood... and you should keep Eddie Kramer on hand for the moments when inspiration strikes and you have to get it down on tape. 

Edit... okay no longer being cheeky. I think a lot comes down to what you are trying to achieve with a guitar sample library - they could easily do a good job with things like arpeggiated chords, simple melodic leads, backing chord strums that are buried in the mix (some much more convincing than others), power chord riffing, Yngwie Malmsteen style arpeggios, Eddie Van Halen style tapping or dick dale style tremolo picked surf guitar playing, there's lots of ground the better libraries can easily cover. But playing something up front and centre that uses a lot of expressive techniques like slides or bends like Mark Knopfler or Jimi Hendrix might play is much less likely to sound convincing. Of course, if you don't know anything about guitar voicings, open strings and fretted strings etc it can easily end up sounding more like a harpsichord or Clavinet. 

Edit 2: I don't think you need to learn to play guitar to achieve this - just buy a few guitar magazines with transcriptions (not guitar world - they ditched standard music notation a long time ago) and learn to play a dozen or so guitar parts on keyboard, paying attention to when strings are open (indicated by a 0 on the tab lines) as these will often ring longer, or when other techniques are used (eg alternative tunings, hammer-ons, pull-offs, slides, bends, harmonics, palm mutes etc). You'd soon get a feel for how these parts are best voiced on a keyboard.


----------



## kimarnesen (Feb 19, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Yeah, probably. I was originally musically socialized on guitars and that might be why the fakeness immediately strikes me.



True, and I'm a pianist and can't find any realistic sampled pianos. So I guess it's about what's in our blood and what we just know.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 20, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> True, and I'm a pianist and can't find any realistic sampled pianos. So I guess it's about what's in our blood and what we just know.


Haha, for me almost every sampled piano sounds realistic. :D 
Piano : Keyboard
Midi-Keyboard : Keyboard

While there is no totally convincing orchestral library I know. I guess we all have different sensitivities for instruments.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 20, 2018)

Lode_Runner said:


> Back on topic for a minute:...


(didnt leave the whole text, obviously  )
Yea, this more expressive and virtuous guitar lines sure gonna be difficult to do realistically. I can't read notes (and dont plan to learn it) so I'd have to listen to real guitar performances and then see how I best bring that to the keyboard.
But generally my approach to vst's is getting them to sound right for what I'm working on, not necessarily realistic. Of course they mostly sound best when they sound close to the real thing, but if something wouldn't be done or wouldn't work in the real world but it sounds cool I go with it. Its never my first and foremost aim to be mimick the real thing - I stop at the point at which I'm happy with how it sounds in the project I'm working on.  But of course real performances are a great guideline and inspiration.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 23, 2018)

Just out NI Electric Sunburst playable Electric Guitar
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/guitar/session-guitarist-electric-sunburst/


----------



## SergeD (Feb 23, 2018)

Ueberschall here https://audioplugin.deals/ may have what you look for maybe ?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 23, 2018)

SergeD said:


> Ueberschall here https://audioplugin.deals/ may have what you look for maybe ?


Meh, thanks but I hate loops!


----------



## Inductance (Feb 23, 2018)

Casiquire said:


> And no, I don't understand why someone would say "just learn to play the guitar".



Agreed. Another thing we have working against us is that we do need the proper equipment or software to get a good guitar sound. Some people getting started don't have that yet. 

I am a guitar player with several guitars, amps, and VST amp sims. But sometimes setting everything up, doing re-takes, cleaning up the audio, etc., just becomes a pain. Sometimes it's much more inspiring to simply load a guitar sample library and get to creating.


----------



## bill45 (Feb 23, 2018)

Indiginus makes a good guitar VSTI


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 23, 2018)

bill45 said:


> Indiginus makes a good guitar VSTI


Yea, I have now gotten their Renegade but haven't tested it much. The sound is great and it also sounded cool in the walkthorugh and demo.


----------



## MillsMixx (Feb 23, 2018)

Maybe not the sound you're looking for but this just came out yesterday and it's in that price range you mentioned.

https://www.native-instruments.com/...rst b=Komplete t=Release_PD&utm_content=owned


----------



## shakuman (Feb 24, 2018)

http://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=16


----------



## bill45 (Feb 24, 2018)

Is the new NI guitar phrase based and loops.? Can you play single notes?


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 24, 2018)

Indigenous is a good start.
But as a former Guitarist turned synthman (Emerson, Tomita & Wakemans fault) you’ll want/need Orange Tree and Prominy.
I cover Acostic and Electric live all the time.
Not sure if Guitarists bringing both to perform exists anymore.
They’re lazy or guys like me give them good reason.


----------



## Soeno (Feb 25, 2018)

55 bucks


----------



## Paul Owen (Feb 25, 2018)

Soeno said:


> 55 bucks



Sounds good but 5gb memory usage??


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 25, 2018)

Hmm... 


bill45 said:


> Is the new NI guitar phrase based and loops.? Can you play single notes?


kinda hard to find info. They write it features a "playable guitar" but then they mostly bang on about their amazing phrases. I definately won't buy until I found clear info - no money left at the moment anyway.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 25, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> Maybe not the sound you're looking for but this just came out yesterday and it's in that price range you mentioned.
> 
> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/guitar/session-guitarist-electric-sunburst/?content=4215&uuh=e1516d431bb3c96a7b548c80b9407165&utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Electric sunburst no body text c=electricsunburst b=Komplete t=Release_PD&utm_content=owned


Well, this might well be loops unfortunately. Gonna have to check that.


----------



## MillsMixx (Feb 25, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Well, this might well be loops unfortunately. Gonna have to check that.



Yeah it pretty much programs itself. More so for someone like me who doesn't play all that well. You can get these instruments to sound pretty good and sort of realistic but nothing like the real thing. A bit overly quantized sound at times. Nothing like the true character of a real guitar.


----------



## madfloyd (Feb 25, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> Yeah it pretty much programs itself. More so for someone like me who doesn't play all that well. You can get these instruments to sound pretty good and sort of realistic but nothing like the real thing. A bit overly quantized sound at times. Nothing like the true character of a real guitar.



You have this (i.e. you’ve tried it)?


----------



## MillsMixx (Feb 25, 2018)

madfloyd said:


> You have this (i.e. you’ve tried it)?


No but I have the other Native Instruments acoustic guitar from that series that has the same engine so it functions the same only as electric. I got to say I really like the acoustic one and for the price I think it's a great guitar. this one looks really good and sounds good in the demos.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 26, 2018)

I can play (ish. Always trying to get better), but still use VIs. I have several of the Ample Sounds and they are my favourite guitar VIs. I also have Shreddage SRP and it’s great too. 

There are several others mentioned in this thread that I know are highly regarded. I suspect this is very much like VI Pianos and comes down to personal preference a lot of the time. 

One other comment I would make is that having a decent guitar effects plug in can make a world of difference. On the same subject different VIs react differently with different effects plugs (perhaps this isn’t at all surprising). It’s a good idea to test effects plugs with a demo before buying and many devs provide them (bless them) to find what works best for your weapon of choice.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 26, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> Ah but a basic Squier can be had for around $100.


Ah but the Deluxe is so much more than a basic Squier. 



synthpunk said:


> Squier Deluxe Stratocaster, about $300 new.


I’ve had my eye on one for a while.


----------



## bill45 (Feb 27, 2018)

impact soundworks is have a flash sale 30% off


----------



## bill45 (Feb 27, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Hmm...
> 
> kinda hard to find info. They write it features a "playable guitar" but then they mostly bang on about their amazing phrases. I definately won't buy until I found clear info - no money left at the moment anyway.


Thanks that's what I thought


----------

